# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Ναυτιλιακές Εταιρείες της Ακτοπλοΐας (Coastal Shipping Companies) > Ξένες Ναυτιλιακές Εταιρείες (International Ferry Companies) >  Delcomar

## Tasos@@@

Η ιταλικη εταιρια Delcomar ιδρυθηκε το 1985 παρεχοντας υπηρεσιες στις γραμμες La Maddalena-Palau (βορεια Σαρδηνια) και Carloforte-Calasetta (νοτια Σαρδηνια).Απο το 1998 ασχολειται κυριως με νυχτερινα δρομολογια,κατι το οποιο ελειπε απο τα μικρα νησια της Σαρδηνιας. Ο στολος της αποτελειται απο 3 φερρυ μεχρι αυτη την στιγμη τα SARA D, EOLO και ERIC P.Προσφατα ακουστηκε οτι επισης αγορασε το αμφιπλωρο ΦΑΕΘΩΝ (Σαλαμινα-Περαμα) το οποιο θα ονoμαστει ENZO D.
Το επισημο site της εταιριας, αν και φτωχο,ειναι το ακολουθο:http://www.delcomar.it/

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Για δειξε μας και τιποτα αλλο απο εκει φιλε τασο μια και οι γειτονες ιταλοι βλεπουν τα πραγματα πιο νοικοκυρεμενα απο εμας, νομιζω.

----------


## Tasos@@@

Και μιας και εχεις δει απο πρωτο χερι φιλε Ben οτι βλεπουν τα πραγματα πολυ νοικοκυρεμενα οι γειτονες,να και η αποδειξη.
Τa μεχρι τωρα 3 καραβια της εταιριας (οι φωτογραφιες ειναι απο το navi e armatori)

SARA D


EOLO( ex-ΔΙΑΝΑ)


ERIC P

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Καλα η  SARA D. ειναι φανταστικη.Ελληνικη ειναι η Ιταλικη?

----------


## Tasos@@@

Ιταλιδα οσο και αν φαινεται απιστευτο!!Καπου ειχα και τα στοιχεια της οταν τα βρω θα τα ανεβασω!
Προς το παρον 2 φωτο της καταπληκτικης παντοφλιτσας (που σημειωτεον ειναι κατασκευασμενη γυρω στο 1970-και δειτε απλα την κατασταση της)
απο το navi e armatori.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Μας εριξαν στα αυτια οι ιταλοι.Παντοφλα με visor ειναι οποσδηποτε πιο ναυτικη απο τον σκετο καταπελτη, ειναι ακομα πιο βαπορι.Ασχετο με αυτο ειναι και πολυ κομψη παρολη την προσθηκη απο πανω

----------


## Tasos@@@

Ενα βιντεακι απο το just ferries του Eric P.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qOPwq0jLx8A

----------


## Tasos@@@

Ναι ειναι συνηθειο τους απ'οτι φαινεται και πολυ εξυπνο το κολπο με το visor.
Αν και εκτος θεματος κοιτα και το αδελφακι της το michelangelo ischia κατασκευασμενο ιδια εποχη περιπου.
(photos navi e armatori)
Θα μας τρελανουν αυτοι οι Ιταλοι!!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Λες και το εχει φτιαξει ο MICHELANGELO ειναι ισως η πιο ωραια παντοφλα που εχω δει.Παρατηρω οτι απο γραμμουλες δεν ειναι καθολου ασχημο.
Σημειωση στην πρωτη φωτο εχει μεσα μια καταπληκτικη alfa romeo julia απο τις πρωτες οχι την nuova

----------


## Tasos@@@

Εδω εχει μεχρι και βολβο (αν και δεν εχει νοημα υπαρξης στις παντοφλες!).Πανεμορφη παντοφλα πολυ εξυπνο το σχολιο σου φιλε Ben.
Εξαρχης οταν την ειχα πρωτοδει πηγε το μυαλο μου οτι ηταν η SARA D.
Παρολα αυτα δεν βρηκα κατι οσο και αν εψαξα που να συνδεει τα 2 πλοια.
Αν ξερει καποιος κατι παραπανω. :Wink:

----------


## Thanasis89

Πήραν την παντόφλα μας και την εξέλιξαν ώστα να γίνει πιο ναυτική ! Γάστρα V, βολβός, visor... ! Μπράβο τους... 
Τάσο μπράβο για τον κόπο σου ! ¶ξιζε ! Να πέρνουμε μαθήματα για τα σχέδια μας...  :Wink: 

Όσο για το μάτι του Κώστα, το οποίο έπεσε πάνω στην Alfa Romeo, δεν το συζητώ... Δεν την είδα καθόλου παρεπιτόντως !  :Wink: 

Το βιντεάκι ωραίο... Αν δεν με γελούν τα μάτια μου, γιατί είναι και περασμένη η ώρα και θα ήθελα να με βοηθήσει κάποιος σ' αυτό, και είναι τόσο γρήγορο τα έχω δει όλα ! Πάει σφαίρα το μικρό ! Σαν ταχύπλοο ταξιδεύει... Πάντως ο καιρός το μάζευε λιγάκι (πράγμα λογικό)... :-)

----------


## Tasos@@@

Αστερια οι Ιταλοι Θαναση!Αψογοι απλα!ποσα χρονια πισω και τελικα στην ουσια ποσα χρονια μπροστα!
(Καλα περιττο να σου πω οτι μολις μου επισημανε ο Κωστας την Julia μου ηρθες κατευθειαν στο μυαλο!!)
Και εμενα ετσι μου φανηκε οταν το ειχα πρωτοδει,αλλα η μεγιστη του Eric ξερω οτι ειναι 12 knots το ταχυτερο εκει περα ειναι το Eolo με 15.Τωρα ισως να εχει ανοιξει πολυ λογω της θαλασσας γιατι φαινεται οτι το περνει ευκολα.

----------


## Thanasis89

Μάλλον γι' αυτό ίσως να πηγαίνει γρήγορα. Απλά Είδα και το παραπλέον και λέω μπα, δεν είναι δυνατόν ! Κι όμως ήταν !

----------


## Tasos@@@

Και σημερα,το καινουργιο πλοιο της εταιριας ,το Enzo D εχει ηδη ξεκινησει για το Καρλοφορτε για να παραδωθει στους καινουργιες του πλοιοκτητες!!!Σε λιγο περναει τον ισθμο...Καλα ταξιδια να εχει!! :Very Happy:

----------


## Tasos@@@

Ενα βιντεκαι απο την παρουσιαση που εκανε η Delcomar για το καινουργιο της αποκτημα Enzo D.Λαμπει το βαπορακι... :Very Happy: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cnPNZ2FCtOk

----------


## Tasos@@@

Στο επισημο site της Delcomar περα απο τα Sara D,Eolo,Eric P και Enzo D, αναφερονται και 2 φερρυ με τα ονοματα G.B. CONTE και ARPAIA.
http://www.delcomar.it/modules.php?m...le=La%20flotta
Γνωριζει μηπως κανεις κατι παραπανω?

----------


## Tasos@@@

Στο site navi e armatori πετυχα 2 φωτογραφιες του ARPAIA.Αγγλικο σκαρι.Τα σχολια δικα σας.... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

http://www.naviearmatori.net/gallery...?id=462&page=2

----------


## nippon

Μηπως αγοραστηκαν απο την Caledonian Mcbrayne??

----------


## Tasos@@@

Μπορει φιλε μου.Νομιζω οτι ηταν αγγλικη η εταιρια αλλα δεν ειμαι σιγουρος.

----------


## Tasos@@@

Το σχετικά καινούργιο απόκτημα της εταιρίας GB Conte.

33500_1173401910638_1695766156_340278_7559144_n[1].jpg

33500_1173401870637_1695766156_340277_874828_n[1].jpg

Οι φωτογραφίες απο το μεγάλο καραβολατρικό site navi e armatori.

----------


## sylver23

Τελείωσαν τα φράγκα και το έβγαλαν μισοτελειωμένο?? :Razz:  :Razz: 
Ωχ παναγία μου τι άλλο θα δούμε :Smile:

----------


## Tasos@@@

Έλα τώρα κακίες...μα παρατήρησε τις υπέροχες ναυπηγικές γραμμες του...χάρμα οφθαλμών!! :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## nippon

Προερχεται απο την γνωστη εγγλεζικη εταιρεια WIGHTLINK! To παλιο του ονομα ειναι St' Catherine κι εκανε το δρομολογιο Portsmouth - Fishbourne

----------


## Tasos@@@

Να'σαι καλά φίλε μου για τις πληροφορίες.Αυτή η άτιμη η Whitelink το ένα καράβι της ομορφότερο απ΄το αλλο!!

----------


## nippon

Ακομα και η ασχημια εχει την δικη της ομορφια!! Συχνα το απλο ειναι που σε κανει να το δεις με διαφορετικο ματι....σε κανει να το εξερευνας συνεχεια, να προσπαθεις να βρεις τις αγνωστες γωνιες του βαποριου, την σιλουετα του...!

----------

